# Ruger Mark III and Federal's American Eagle Ammo



## rikerz (Nov 30, 2008)

Went out to shoot my new Mark III and it didnt like the red box American Eagle ammo. Anyone else have this problem? I had 3 FTE and 3-4 FTL in about 120 rounds. Maybe with a new gun this might be normal but I am thinking not....


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

rikerz said:


> Went out to shoot my new Mark III and it didnt like the red box American Eagle ammo. Anyone else have this problem? I had 3 FTE and 3-4 FTL in about 120 rounds. Maybe with a new gun this might be normal but I am thinking not....


Never had a problem running them through my Buckmark. I use the lead rounds, not the copper tops. I bought 1 box of the Remington bulk pack at Wal*Mart and it was pure junk. Don't go to that stuff, it'll be going from bad to worse.

That's not normal for a new 22, especially not a Ruger Mark III. I'd say buy 100 rounds of another brand or two and try them. It sounds more like a problem with the gun. Did you clean the gun before first use? Did you polish the feed ramp? Did you check the mags for sharp edges? Were the failures happening with the same mag? Try loading a mag and ejecting the bullets with your thumb to feel if they are catching on something as they come out.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Good advice, above.

Even after they're well broken-in, some .22 rimfire handguns can be rather picky when it comes to ammo for good accuracy OR reliable functioning. I'd recommend trying some CCI Mini-Mags (can be found at most WalMarts and well-stocked shooting/hunting stores). If they have both the solid point and hollow point Mini-Mags, try the solids first, or get a box of each. These have the best functioning record in a wide range of different guns, in my experience. After you've found a load that works well and shot a couple hundred rounds of it through the gun, you might try the Am Eagle stuff again. If it WAS a break-in issue, they may work fine after it smooths-up with use.


----------



## rikerz (Nov 30, 2008)

Tried some CCIs today and only got to fire about 40 rounds but not a single problem. I am guessing my Mark III just doesnt like the Federals but will not give up on them (since I have several hundred left)
I will be more observant with which mags I am loading to see if its just one over the other causing the problems. I only used one mag today since I temporarly lost one:smt022 but found it after I was done shooting:smt082


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

All my Ruger Mk series ate everything I could stuff into them. I have a Mk3 now.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I only shoot copper coated now as the lead ones are sometimes coated with wax. The wax melts and gets into everything.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

It's not just you rikerz, mine is the same way. Really finicky about every brand except Winchester's.


----------

